# Modification de l'icone associée à un type de fichier



## j2b (3 Août 2005)

Bonjour,

Je désirerai savoir s'il est possible sous Mac OsX de modifier l'icone et la description associée à un type de fichier.
Je suis capable de modifier l'application associée à un type, modifier l'icone d'un fichier, mais je ne trouve aucune options pour réaliser cette opération sur tous les fichiers d'un même type.

Avez-vous une idée ?

Merci beaucoup,

// Jean-Baptiste


----------



## Kounkountchek (4 Août 2005)

j2b a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> 
> Je désirerai savoir s'il est possible sous Mac OsX de modifier l'icone et la description associée à un type de fichier.
> Je suis capable de modifier l'application associée à un type, modifier l'icone d'un fichier, mais je ne trouve aucune options pour réaliser cette opération sur tous les fichiers d'un même type.
> ...


Salut,
moi j'utilise Candybar pour faire cela
Tu peux trouver une version d'essai ici 
En anglais mais tres simple a utiliser   
@ plus


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (4 Août 2005)

Kounkountchek a dit:
			
		

> Salut,
> moi j'utilise Candybar pour faire cela
> Tu peux trouver une version d'essai ici
> En anglais mais tres simple a utiliser
> @ plus




Je pense que tu te trompes.
Candybar permet de modifier les icônes volumes, cd's, et système mais ne permet pas comme le souhaite j2b de modifier l'icône associée à un type de fichiers (exemple: Jpg, Png, Tiff, Mp3, Aac).  

Si tu veux le faire, il y a qu'une seule possibilité, c'est soit le procédé classique avec pomme I, soit  avec Pixadex, et manuellement (une par une).


----------



## Kounkountchek (4 Août 2005)

woa a dit:
			
		

> Je pense que tu te trompes.
> Candybar permet de modifier les icônes volumes, cd's, et système mais ne permet pas comme le souhaite j2b de modifier l'icône associée à un type de fichiers (exemple: Jpg, Png, Tiff, Mp3, Aac).
> 
> Si tu veux le faire, il y a qu'une seule possibilité, c'est soit le procédé classique avec pomme I, soit  avec Pixadex, et manuellement (une par une).


...ah si il le permet...   
Tous mes mp3 ont la meme icone, idem pour les doc Pages, idem pour les .mov... (et je peux continuer longtemps...)  
Demonstration:


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (4 Août 2005)

Ben ca alors    et quelle est la technique stp ?


----------



## Kounkountchek (4 Août 2005)

woa a dit:
			
		

> Ben ca alors    et quelle est la technique stp ?


En fait Candybar permet de changer toutes les icones liées à une application.
Il y a une partie "App Extras" dans CandyBar qui te le permet
Par exemple tes mp3 ou aac, si tu as choisi de les ouvrir avec iTunes, tu glisses iTunes dans "App extras"
et là Candy bar te montre toutes les icones concernant iTunes et libre à toi de les modifier...
C''est peut etre pas clair mais ça marche !


----------



## boodou (4 Août 2005)

salut kounkountchek !
puisque tu sembles t'y connaitre en customisation sais-tu si il est possible de modifier l'icone de tous les dossiers et qu'ainsi tout nouveau dossier créé ne soit plus une banale pochette bleu ?
d'autre part j'aimerais modifier l'icone du Finder dans le dock, je suis allé dans System/Library/Coreservices/Dock et j'y ai trouvé le pgn du Finder que j'ai remplacé par une autre mais après redémarrage l'icone du finder n'avait pas changé ...
 que faire ???


----------



## Kounkountchek (4 Août 2005)

Ben oui, moi je fais tout avec...CandyBar ... !
Je veux pas specialement leur faire de pub hein !   
J'ai modifié mon icone Finder avec ce logiciel ainsi que l'apparence de mes dossiers...
(ainsi que les icones appli et les icones les plus presentes sur mon bureau...)
mon dock:




Et pour te repondre, sans passer par CandyBar, je sais pas comment faire...    :rose:


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (4 Août 2005)

Kounkountchek a dit:
			
		

> En fait Candybar permet de changer toutes les icones liées à une application.
> Il y a une partie "App Extras" dans CandyBar qui te le permet
> Par exemple tes mp3 ou aac, si tu as choisi de les ouvrir avec iTunes, tu glisses iTunes dans "App extras"
> et là Candy bar te montre toutes les icones concernant iTunes et libre à toi de les modifier...
> C''est peut etre pas clair mais ça marche !




Merci pour ces précisions, j'ai testé, cela fonctionne très bien.
Désolé pour mon intervention éronée.


----------



## Kounkountchek (5 Août 2005)

woa a dit:
			
		

> Merci pour ces précisions, j'ai testé, cela fonctionne très bien.
> Désolé pour mon intervention éronée.


  Tant mieux si ça marche aussi chez toi !


----------



## j2b (5 Août 2005)

Merci beaucoup pour l'adresse mais malheureusement... Celà ne résoud pas mon problème   

En réalité, je désire ouvrir un type de fichier (en l'occurence .avi) avec une autre application que celle par défaut (en l'occurence real player a la place de quicktime. J'adore quicktime mais bon, payer 30¤ pour le plein écran, faut pas abuser non plus... ) J'ai donc modifier l'application associée à mes .avi en faisant un pomme+i - appliquer à tous.

Mes fichiers avi s'ouvrent bien avec real player. Cool.
Mais leur icone est maintenant blanche. Pas cool. C'est quand même bien pratique de voir d'un coup d'oeil si un fichier est une vidéo ou "un autre truc que l'on sait pas quoi et que l'on va foutre à la poubelle" (je schématise un peu, mais bon).

Malheureusement avec ce petit logiciel, CandyBar (bien sympa sinon d'ailleur. Au fait, c'est quoi les limitations de la version d'essai parce que j'en vois pas beaucoup ), je ne vois pas de fichier avi associés à real player. Et donc je ne sais pas trop quoi faire...

Enfin bon, ca m'empèche pas de dormir non plus...

Une idée ?


----------



## Kounkountchek (5 Août 2005)

Bien, ouvre CandyBar
- là dans la fenetre tu vois une icone "App extra", tu cliques
- Tu glisses Real Player dans la fenetre
- Et là tu dois pouvoir modifier toutes les icones liées à Real Player (dont les .avi)
Normalement ça devrait fonctionner...   
Les limitations je ne les connais plus... je crois que tu ne peux modifier tes icones qu'un nombre de fois limité...


----------



## boodou (6 Août 2005)

merci pour candybar c'est exactement ce que je recherchais !


----------

